

What HN users just realized - mcartyem
http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=%22I+just+realized%22&start=0

======
6ren
cute idea, but most hits are a year old. Search by date instead:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=%22I+just+r...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=%22I+just+realized%22&sortby=create_ts+desc&start=0)

------
twiceaday
I just realized I will show up on that list.

